# Use of chalk in high school



## AustinL2015 (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's legal to use chalk for grip in high school? For example what LeBron uses


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I always thought that was cocaine....who knew?


----------



## AustinL2015 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I guess I've only used it on my hands.. So there's a chance


----------

